

What are the Kyrgyz and Uzbeks fighting about, anyway? - SandB0x
http://www.slate.com/id/2256919/

======
quant18
Answer: the article's author has absolutely no clue, so he's going to
incorrectly repeat some irrelevant, half-understood anecdotes he got from
people in his Rolodex, and pull the reliable old hand-waving trick of blaming
it on poverty without any concrete explaining why _these specific_ poor people
are rioting at _this specific_ time. Gross nonsense like _The Uzbeks are
phenotypically more similar to East Asians, while Kyrgyz tend to look more
like Russians or Persians_ could have been fact-checked in about 30 seconds by
looking up images on Google or Wikimedia Commons, but clearly no one bothered.

If you're curious about Central Asia, the two blogs below are good starting
points:

<http://www.neweurasia.net/>

<http://www.registan.net/>

Neweurasia is written mostly in Russian or local languages, and then
retranslated into English. They've been quite active on Twitter in circulating
images and translating reports/tweets about what's going on in Osh. Registan
is written in English by American grad students with academic interests in the
region (and also tends to have more "meta" posts, fisking/bemoaning godawful
mainstream media coverage of their region like this Slate article).

